# USB key needs to be used and then reformatted.



## sossego (Jan 17, 2013)

[CMD="dd if=/path/to/image of=/path/to/usb/key bs=2048"][/CMD] My understanding is after this, the device should boot. I destroyed a device due to my ignorance.
Will dd or another program be needed to make sure the SHC count is proper?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2013)

Could you restate the questions with more detail?  The device should boot after what?  What is an SHC count?


----------

